# "Hills and Valleys" Challenge Winner



## Chesters Daughter (Nov 28, 2012)

The winner of the "Hills and Valleys" challenge is Olly Buckle, who will receive the Laureate title this month. He also gets to select the theme for our next challenge.


----------



## Chesters Daughter (Nov 28, 2012)

Congrats, dear Olly! A well deserved win for well wrought work.


----------



## Deleted member 49710 (Nov 28, 2012)

Congratulations, Olly! Very fine work.


----------



## vangoghsear (Nov 28, 2012)

Nice work Olly! :courage:


----------



## toddm (Nov 28, 2012)

congrats!


----------



## Glass Pencil (Nov 28, 2012)

I called this one early, but it was pretty obvious! Congratulations sir, well deserved.


----------



## Our_Pneuma (Nov 28, 2012)

A very fine piece, Olly. Congratulations!


----------



## Olly Buckle (Nov 29, 2012)

What a nice surprise when I got home late last night, thank you everybody


----------



## Gumby (Nov 29, 2012)

Yay, Olly!  Congratulation, you!


----------

